# Rommy ate a ziplock bag-or at least part of it.



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Rommy man is going to the vet this afternoon-yesterday he snacked on a ziplock bag-eating the bottom half-now he is throwing up. Of course I have to leave for work in about an hour-so hubby is having to take him-not happy about that at all-and of course we all know how much this visit is going to cost-will be hearing about it for a very long time.

Send healing thoughts to the brat. And a huge bottle of wine or whatever to me.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman (who is in deep trouble with mom)
Ms Frannie


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ugh! The vomiting sounds like symptoms of a blockage. I hope this is an easy fix!

(Besides the environmental reasons, this is exactly why I don't use disposable potty pads with the young puppies. I watched one of them tear up a potty pad in front of my vet and he said, "I guess this is as good a place as any to deal with an intestinal blockage" and I quit using them from that day on.)

I hope this is a quick fix, Pat!


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh Pat sending thoughts AND wine!!!!!! Hope he's feeling better SOON!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Pat,
Sending good thoughts your way. I am glad you caught it early though.

Keep us posted,
Amanda


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Pat...sending Rommy healing thoughts. I hope it is just an upset stomach and not a blockage.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Hope it's not serious. Silly dog.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh that silly Rommy - there must have been something yummy in that bag!
I hope the vet visit is easy and cheap!! Keep us appraised!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Hope it turns out to not be serious...must have been something good in the bag.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Uggh....What they don't try to eat! Hopefully everything turns out ok for you.
Miley likes to eat those soft foam ear plugs. Luckily they come right out the other end, and we find them when we scoop poop. But what in the heck possesses them to eat that stuff?!? We are very careful about keeping those out of her reach now.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Pat,
I was hoping as I read your post and then scrolled down to the bottom to read the other's there would be a another post from you saying "ALL IS GOOD". 

Good thoughts sent your way, keep us posted!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Hope he's ok! Don't you wonder what possesses them to eat the stuff they do??? Of course, they eat poo so I don't think they're too concerned!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

These little ones keep us on our toes, sending good vibes for Rommy.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Pat, 
Any word on Rommy?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Pat, I hope Rommy is okay!


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> Hope he's ok! Don't you wonder what possesses them to eat the stuff they do??? Of course, they eat poo so I don't think they're too concerned!


Oh Ann, soooo funny AND soooo true ound:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Pat-Where do you live? I was at the vet picking up Scooter, he was groomed, and the tech was on the phone with someone whose dog ate plastic. They were trying to decide whether to come on in or wait until morning to see how the dog was. Was it you???


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh gosh, I hope Rommy is okay. Those naughty puppies will eat anything ! I've had several bad scares with Biscuit, like the time he ingested an entire 6 inch plastic syringe. He did pass one inch very sharp segments with no apparent problem! Gads !!

I was picking up bits of glass out of Heath's mouth at Tahoe because apparently one of my kids broke a wine glass up there. . . I don't understand why they will eat such bad things. Biscuit ate rocks , mortar, and I see Heath trying to eat pebbles. . . no sense of self preservation.

Please check in with us and I'm hoping he will pass it.  Kimberly, that is a good warning re pee pads, cause Heath loves to shred them. I will be more careful !


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

He is on a pill that I have to dilute in water then inject into his mouth-there was no blockage in the intestines but his tummy was full-not sure of what-the Vet did not think the bag would stay in the stomach so she feels he passed it-he has to take these pills every eight hours till gone-then in the morning he can have a tablespoon of food-if he keeps that down then two hrs later he can have another tablespoon-then if he keeps that down he can have a 1/4 can-they gave me I/D which I am sure he is going to hate. If he is better by Sunday then he can go back on his food. 

Hubby took him to the vet for me-and did not even complain when he got the bill-but then he was not paying for it. Told him to use the "kids" charge card and I would just pay the darn bill when it came.

Thanks everyone for sending good thoughts to my boy. Still looking for that bottle of wine for me-LOL Guess I will just have to wait till Aug and get it at Nationals.

Ann I live in MO so must have been another crazy dog eating junk.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

What a relief to hear there's no blockage. I hope Rommy gets over this quickly. And I don't think you should wait until Aug. for that wine, Pat !


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I am late to catch up on this. I am glad to hear that there is no blockage.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Me too, just read this post. So glad things turned out okay and hope Rommy gets better real soon. Again, I just learned something else. I am constantly pulling things out of her mouth and makes me wonder what actually has made it past me that I don't know about. Sending well wishes.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Phew! Glad there was no blockage. Get well Rommy!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Phew - glad there was no blockage!!! Kisses and soft belly rubs to Rommy!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Pat, I'm so glad that there is no blockage too! 
What are the pills and what is their purpose? Just wondering. The process of diluting it and squirting it down his throat sounds unusual and has piqued my curiosity.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I was kinda curious about that too- I had never heard about that. Is it some kind of oil to help pass the plastic bag?


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

The pills are Carafate and I am sure they wanted me to mix it with water in the syringe then squirt it in his mouth is so he gets all the medication instead of putting it in a bowl of water and hoping he drinks it all.

He is doing better this afternoon-walking around the yard like he always did-trying to find something to get in trouble over I am sure. He ate his other tablespoon of food when I got home from work-keeping it down so will be getting more tonight. 

I know if you ask him he would tell you MOM IS MEAN TO ME.

Thanks again for all the well wishes-all of you are great. 

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Interesting. I looked it up and found that it is an ulcer medication.

From Wikipedia:
"Sucralfate is an oral gastrointestinal medication primarily indicated for the treatment of active duodenal ulcers. Brand names include ... Carafate in U.S.A..."

"Sucralfate is a locally acting substance that in an acidic environment (pH < 4), reacts with hydrochloric acid in the stomach to form a cross-linking, viscous, paste-like material capable of acting as an acid buffer for as long as 6 to 8 hours after a single dose. It also attaches to proteins on the surface of ulcers, such as albumin and fibrinogen, to form stable insoluble complexes. These complexes serve as protective barriers at the ulcer surface, preventing further damage from acid, pepsin, and bile. In addition, it prevents back diffusion of hydrogen ions, and adsorbs both pepsin and bile acids. Recently, it has been indicated that sucralfate also stimulates the increase of prostaglandin E2, epidermal growth factors (EGF), bFGF), and gastric mucus."


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Kimberly:

Thanks-I knew I should have went instead of DH but work would not allow it-the vet did say it would coat his stomach and work faster than pepcid in settling it-also maybe she was thinking the plastic could cause ulcers so was hoping to stop that before it got too far. 

Got more good news-Frannie has not produced any crytals in her urine. The sample I took to the vet came back clear-so we are doing a really happy dance here.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------

